# Benötige Hilfe beim Zusammenbau des Norco Range Alurahmen



## Supreme88 (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich habe mein 2015 Norco Range Alu Rahmen zur Reinigung Auseinander genommen und dabei die Lager der Wippe ersetzt. Als ich nun den Rahmen wieder Zusammenbauen wollte, bin ich auf keinen grünen Zweig gekommen mit den Spacern zwischen der Wippe und den Sitzstreben.
Ich habe pro Seite 2 Spacer, wenn ich nun auf der Innen- und Aussenseite je einen Spacer montiere sind die Sitzstreben auf der Aussenseite um den Spacer überstehend zur Wippe.
Deshalb habe ich nun beide Spacer auf der Innenseite montiert, siehe Foto, stimmt das so?
Gibt es Explosionszeichnungen zu den Norco Rahmen, um solche unklarheiten in Zukunft zu verhindern?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Muckal (3. Februar 2017)

"Gibt es Explosionszeichnungen zu den Norco Rahmen, um solche unklarheiten in Zukunft zu verhindern?"

Antwort: Nein!

Doch! 

Ooooh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supreme88 (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo Muckal,
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, mein Problem ist wohl, dass ich 4x den Washer Typ B habe. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich da nun an einem anderen Ort die Spacer falsch verbaut habe oder ob das wirklich so war.
Habe eigentlich die spacer und Schrauben so Zusammem gelegt, wie ich Sie ausgebaut habe.
Hast du von den restlichen Lagern am Rahmen auch Explosionszeichnungen?
Gruss


----------



## Muckal (3. Februar 2017)

Ich habe gar nichts. Google hat!


----------



## Supreme88 (3. Februar 2017)

Naja ich hab wohl nicht so einen guten Draht zu google oder suche nach den falschen Begriffen. Kann mir Jemand helfen der genau die Informationen für meinen Rahmen hat oder ist das bei allen Norcos gleich?


----------



## Mr.T (28. Februar 2017)

Kann es sein, dass die Lager eventuell nicht ganz bis zum Anschlag eingepresst sind?
Oft müssen die nämlich nicht bündig mit dem Lagersitz abschließen, sondern sind versenkt.


----------



## Fisch1982 (1. März 2017)

Bei mir schaut das anders aus. Ich hab allerdings ein 2014er. Dein Modell hat aber schon die geschraubte Wippe?!


----------



## Supreme88 (1. März 2017)

Servus,

Ja mein Modell hat die Geschraubte Wippe, hatte noch mit Indian Summer kontakt deswegen. Es gehört links und rechts je ein 2mm Spacer hin. Vermutlich sind meine Lager beim Tausch nicht genug tief eingepresst worden. Sobald ichs nochmals auseinander hab kann ich mehr sagen. Danke für eure Tipps.
Gruss


----------



## Fisch1982 (28. April 2017)

Supreme88 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ja mein Modell hat die Geschraubte Wippe, hatte noch mit Indian Summer kontakt deswegen. Es gehört links und rechts je ein 2mm Spacer hin. Vermutlich sind meine Lager beim Tausch nicht genug tief eingepresst worden. Sobald ichs nochmals auseinander hab kann ich mehr sagen. Danke für eure Tipps.
> Gruss


Noch eine Frage. Hat Indien summer etwas darüber erzählt, warum die bei den alu modellen auf eine geschraubten Wippe geändert haben?


----------



## microbat (28. April 2017)

...vermutlich damit 'nen trunnion mount Dämpfer verbaut werden kann...


----------



## Fisch1982 (30. April 2017)

Hm, ich glaube nicht daß das 2015 schon ein Thema war an diesem Rahmen. Schließlich war ja das Rahmendesign für "normale" Dämpfer!?
Ich vermute da einen anderen Hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (30. April 2017)

Ja - 2015 war das noch kein Thema. Der Rahmen hätte ja auch neuer sein können.


----------

